# Melting gold in a microwave oven?



## macfixer01

Hi,
After seeing the posting about possible PM's in magnetron tubes I happened to see on Ebay somebody is selling a small kiln for melting gold inside a kitchen microwave oven. Judging by the video the auction linked to it actually works, but it didn't say how long it takes.

What was funny though is all the related links that YouTube suggests from there. There was one very distracted older gentleman who (when he was actually talking into the microphone) seemed to be saying you could make gold by melting ordinary glass in a microwave oven. Something to do with monatomic atoms of gold in nearly everything, and microwaves adding the missing electrons or some such? All he really was doing in the video though appeared to be melting silver in a microwave oven kiln like the one in the auction. Anyway there is never a shortage of left field theories out there being used to separate suckers from their money!

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

There is thread on forum where it is explained. If somebody uses microwave oven to melt metals it is not done in kitchen owen but that one has to be modified before. It is not recommended from safety point of view. If that was easy or feasable there would be a lot of them for sale for funny money.


----------



## Harold_V

macfixer01 said:


> There was one very distracted older gentleman who (when he was actually talking into the microphone) seemed to be saying you could make gold by melting ordinary glass in a microwave oven. Something to do with monatomic atoms of gold in nearly everything, and microwaves adding the missing electrons or some such?



<<<< snicker >>>>

Yeah, and I have a bridge I'd like to sell. 

Gold is created at an incredibly high temperature, something like 600 million degrees F. That might be a little higher than a microwave can achieve. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## rasanders22

Harold_V said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was one very distracted older gentleman who (when he was actually talking into the microphone) seemed to be saying you could make gold by melting ordinary glass in a microwave oven. Something to do with monatomic atoms of gold in nearly everything, and microwaves adding the missing electrons or some such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<< snicker >>>>
> 
> Yeah, and I have a bridge I'd like to sell.
> 
> Gold is created at an incredibly high temperature, something like 600 million degrees F. That might be a little higher than a microwave can achieve. :lol:
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...

You just dont have the right microwave. 8) I have the power of a super nova in my kitchen. It sucks though because my power bill is kind of high.


----------



## Harold_V

rasanders22 said:


> You just dont have the right microwave. 8) I have the power of a super nova in my kitchen. It sucks though because my power bill is kind of high.


Easy fix! :lol: 

Move to Lewis County, Washington, where the rate is 4.555¢/kwh! :shock: 

Harold


----------



## Malais

I watched a video that explains how to remove deep scratches from a CD with a microwave. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS0paP2ekfg&feature=related


----------

